# G0444 - Depression Screening



## AKAJBART (Jun 20, 2014)

Does anyone know how this should be billed?  If billed with an Office visit, I append the 25 modifier to the Office visit........ DENIAL.  

So I read on here where someone said to add the 59 modifier to G0444.... DENIED again!

I'm getting the denial code CO-45 - The procedure code is inconsistent with the modifier used, or a required modifier is missing.  When looking in AAPC Coder, it shows only 3 appropriate modifiers - 80, 81 & 82.  Those are all assistant at surgery modifiers.  I can't think of a single situation where they would ever apply to the depression screening.

Please HELP!! 

Thanks.


----------



## bsesender (Oct 15, 2014)

looking for the same info?  were you successful in getting the g0444 paid with a sick visit and if so how?


----------



## AKAJBART (Oct 15, 2014)

No, I never received the info.  I no longer work for that office any longer.   Sorry, good luck to you.


----------

